

Why Iceland Should Be in the News, but Is Not (2011) - zaphar
http://collectivelyconscious.net/articles/why-iceland-should-be-in-the-news-but-is-not/

======
zaphar
If you ignore the vaguely conspiracy theorist bits it's an interesting
article.

